
NAACP Issues National Travel Advisory for American Airlines - clebio
http://www.naacp.org/latest/naacp-issues-national-travel-advisory-american-airlines/
======
Qw3r7
I saw this earlier. At this point I believe it's just the NAACP trying to stir
the pot to try and stay relevant in an age where keyboard warriors thrive.

~~~
lern_too_spel
When the President himself is a known racist who barred blacks from his
properties, and when people are using violence to keep symbols of black
oppression, the NAACP does not have to fight to stay relevant.

~~~
Qw3r7
Do you have a single fact to back that up

~~~
fishcolorbrick
_the President himself is a known racist who barred blacks from his
properties_

"“Trump promises to end race bias,”"

[http://time.com/4508889/presidential-debate-1970s-bias-
donal...](http://time.com/4508889/presidential-debate-1970s-bias-donald-
trump/)

 _people are using violence to keep symbols of black oppression_

"1 dead, 19 injured after car plows into protesters in Charlottesville"

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/1-dead-19-injured-after-car-
plo...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/1-dead-19-injured-after-car-plows-into-
protesters-in-charlottesville/)

"Richard Spencer: 3 supporters arrested in shooting after event"

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-
now/2017/10/20/un...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-
now/2017/10/20/university-florida-shooting-richard-spencer-supporters-
arrrested/784390001/)

